# No port for nvidia-driver-100



## Seeker (Dec 2, 2009)

There should be port for 100.xx

```
/usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver-100
```
added to 

```
/usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver
/usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver-173
/usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver-71
/usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver-96
```
Quadro NVS 135M needs it.

*nv* and any of this listed are not able to run X


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2009)

It's relatively easy to modify any of the existing ports. 
Just edit the 173 one, do a *make makesum* and you should be able to build it.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 2, 2009)

```
/usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver-173
/usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver-71
/usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver-96
```
they all have just 1 Makefile that leads to usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver and looking at that one..., it isn't trivial to do.
Can someone contact maintainer to create

```
/usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver-100
```
For him that would be trivial


----------



## mickey (Dec 3, 2009)

Create empty directory 'nvidia-driver-100'
Copy over Makefile from any of the other nvidia-driver-XXX directories
Modify the value of DISTVERSION in your Makefile to fit the driver version
Download the driver package from nvidia site
Run [CMD=""]md5[/CMD], [CMD=""]sha256[/CMD] and [CMD=""]ls -al[/CMD] on the driver distfile, and add the three lines of info to nvidia-driver/distinfo
Test your new port
Make a recursive diff
Use send-pr


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2009)

mickey said:
			
		

> [*]Run [CMD=""]md5[/CMD], [CMD=""]sha256[/CMD] and [CMD=""]ls -al[/CMD] on the driver distfile, and add the three lines of info to nvidia-driver/distinfo


*make makesum* does that for you


----------



## Seeker (Dec 3, 2009)

Thx, guys!
I'll test it, as soon as I get may laptop back


----------



## Seeker (Jan 8, 2010)

Did not went well

```
# make install clean
===>  Found saved configuration for nvidia-driver-100.14.09
===>  Extracting for nvidia-driver-100.14.09
=> MD5 Checksum OK for NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86-100.14.09.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86-100.14.09.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for nvidia-driver-100.14.09
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for nvidia-driver-100.14.09
===>   nvidia-driver-100.14.09 depends on shared library: m.3 - found
===>   nvidia-driver-100.14.09 depends on shared library: GL.1 - found
===>  Configuring for nvidia-driver-100.14.09
===>  Building for nvidia-driver-100.14.09
===> src (all)
@ -> /usr/src/sys
machine -> /usr/src/sys/i386/include
awk -f @/tools/makeobjops.awk @/kern/device_if.m -h
awk -f @/tools/makeobjops.awk @/kern/bus_if.m -h
awk -f @/tools/makeobjops.awk @/dev/pci/pci_if.m -h
awk -f @/tools/vnode_if.awk @/kern/vnode_if.src -p
awk -f @/tools/vnode_if.awk @/kern/vnode_if.src -q
awk -f @/tools/vnode_if.awk @/kern/vnode_if.src -h
cc -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"100.14.09\" -D__KERNEL__ -DNVRM -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -O -fno-common -msoft-float 
-fno-unit-at-a-time -minline-all-stringops -Werror -D_KERNEL -DKLD_MODULE -nostdinc  -I/src -I. -I@ -I@/contrib/altq -finline-limit=8000 
--param inline-unit-growth=100 --param large-function-growth=1000 -fno-common  -mno-align-long-strings -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -mno-mmx 
-mno-3dnow -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -mno-sse3 -ffreestanding -fstack-protector -std=iso9899:1999 -fstack-protector -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-
externs -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Winline -Wcast-qual  -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -fformat-extensions -c 
nvidia_ctl.c
In file included from nvidia_ctl.c:14:
nv-freebsd.h:75:24: error: pci/agpvar.h: No such file or directory
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver-100/work/NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86-100.14.09/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver-100/work/NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86-100.14.09.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver-100.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver-100.
```


----------



## Seeker (Jan 26, 2010)

At 7.2, none of ported nvidia drivers worked.

Now after upgrading from 7.2 to 8.0, at nvidia's official site, I've found 100.14.09 drivers, by using theirs form, for finding drivers.
It fails for me, as posted above.

Now, _just for fun_, I've installed nvidia's latest version from x11/nvidia-driver

It is beta and it works with my *X*. 

I guess 100.14.09 is strictly for 7.2


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2010)

Seeker said:
			
		

> At 7.2, none of ported nvidia drivers worked.
> {...}
> I guess 100.14.09 is strictly for 7.2


There is only one ports tree. All ports are for all versions of FreeBSD. I never had any issues with any of the nvidia drivers on 7.x.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 26, 2010)

But 100.14.09 *is NOT* from ports tree.
And in 100.14.09's code is stop line, with something like <7.2


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2010)

Seeker said:
			
		

> And in 100.14.09's code is stop line, with something like <7.2


The 'older' drivers needed COMPAT_FREEBSD5 and misc/compat5x.


----------



## roddierod (Jan 26, 2010)

The nvidia-ports work like this.

The current port is:

```
/usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver
```

The only time that ports are held like

```
/usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver-173
/usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver-71
/usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver-96
```
is when those specific drivers are the end of life for certain cards and chipset. There maybe other reasons like tons of people have problems and only rolling back to a certain driver works.

The link you give show that the 100.14.09 is the FIRST driver to support you card, but you can use any driver above that version until the  release notes specifically state that your card is not supported any more.

HTH, and makes sense - I got a pretty bad head cold so it might not be as clear as I think it is...


----------



## Seeker (Jan 26, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> The 'older' drivers needed COMPAT_FREEBSD5 and misc/compat5x.


I've read _read me_ file.
So yes, I've installed misc/compat5x, before installing 100.14.09


			
				roddierod said:
			
		

> The nvidia-ports work like this.
> The link you give show that the 100.14.09 is the FIRST driver to support you card...



Than we need to add another nvidia branch port.

Which is not me, of course, as I am novice user, coming from WinXP.
Hell! I am even making this post using WinXP.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2010)

Just install x11/nvidia-driver, your card should be supported. There's no need for a version 100 of the driver.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 26, 2010)

Well thanks, but I already said that was a solution to my problem on 8.0:


> Now, _just for fun_, I've installed nvidia's latest version from x11/nvidia-driver
> 
> It is beta and it works with my *X*.


and which *hasn't* worked on 7.2


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2010)

Seeker said:
			
		

> and which *hasn't* worked on 7.2


Odd because it does on mine.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 26, 2010)

But then again, I have laptop and Quadro NVS.
Which is not some _regular_ nvidia gaming card.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 26, 2010)

Sounds regular enough to me. I have


```
nvidia0: <Quadro FX 570M>
```

and it worked on 7.2 and 8.0, 32-bit and 64-bit, with the regular x11/nvidia-driver port ... previously with compat5 port and kernel option, now without.


----------



## tangram (Jan 26, 2010)

I had problems with recent x11/nvidia-driver on FreeBSD 7.2-p6 i386 which I've blogged here.

Circumvented the problem by adding a +IGNOREME on the port.


----------

